# Low paying jobs make me miserable and hate life



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

My self esteem is affected by how much money I make. I'll always be miserable if I'm constantly working petty retail/factory jobs. I think of myself as worthless if I knew I would always have a crap pay job.

I see my coworkers who are 30-40+ years old making the same money I make and that is sooooo depressing. I would off myself if I was 40 years old and working on retail making $9 an hour. 



No offense to anyone that is content with low pay but I will never be OK with it. Its irritating right now as a 20 year old living with my parents, its an absolute no-no if I still make this much money past age 30+. 

Life is pointless to me if I have to live paycheck by paycheck. I don't see the point in barely making enough money to survive. Thats a sad way to live and I don't want any part in that. 

$9 an hour is pathetic and I have no interest in living if that's all my time will ever be worth.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah, it's a horrible existence. I either get to feel worthless for bumming off my parents or I get to have my soul destroyed by some ape employer. I just wanna bang chicks and watch porn all day every day and be praised for it.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Yeah, subsistence is misery, a point lost on some people on this forum.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

Imbored21 said:


> Yeah, it's a horrible existence. I either get to feel worthless for bumming off my parents or I get to have my soul destroyed by some ape employer. I just wanna bang chicks and watch porn all day every day and be praised for it.


Its a never ending nightmare. I want to move out but I'll be even more broke if I move out and rent a flat. But if I stay at home I'm just a bum living with is parents.

This is a never ending nightmare.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

minimized said:


> Yeah, subsistence is misery, a point lost on some people on this forum.


I don't get it is this a shot at me? Or do you agree with me ??


----------



## Terry1985 (May 19, 2012)

I know what you mean. Living paycheck to paycheck sucks so much. There's no money to enjoy life.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

tonyhd71 said:


> I don't get it is this a shot at me? Or do you agree with me ??


Agreed. I can't imagine any point to living off near-minimum wage outside of the early 20s, and even then it's obnoxious and wrong.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

OK,those that are complaining about being paid too low,what exactly would you use another say $100 a week for to improve your life and happiness?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

So do something about it. Get a skill that'll give you a nice paycheck.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

fonz said:


> OK,those that are complaining about being paid too low,what exactly would you use another say $100 a week for to improve your life and happiness?


Easy, work less.


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

the rent is too damn high


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

the minute youre rich and not working the depression will increase and suicide could follow


----------



## axisfawn (Mar 4, 2015)

tonyhd71 said:


> I see my coworkers who are 30-40+ years old making the same money I make and that is sooooo depressing. I would off myself if I was 40 years old and working on retail making $9 an hour.


I usually just see this as "well at least I'm not 50 and working hourly" but maybe I'm a bit defensive around my coworkers lol :b


----------



## axisfawn (Mar 4, 2015)

nubly said:


> So do something about it. Get a skill that'll give you a nice paycheck.


And even if you can't just pick up skills, hourly employees can make more money by simply picking up shifts.
It might not be so simple depending on where you work but it's skeleton crew at my job and sometimes I'm grateful that my life revolves solely around work, boyfriend, and books, lol


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hermiter said:


> the minute youre rich and not working the depression will increase and suicide could follow


ummm no?


----------



## Reptar (Nov 26, 2014)

I will never work a **** job again, I already decided I'm either gonna be rich or homeless, not in the middle


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

Reptar said:


> I will never work a **** job again, I already decided I'm either gonna be rich or homeless, not in the middle


I feel like that too.


----------



## dman93 (Aug 25, 2014)

tonyhd71 said:


> My self esteem is affected by how much money I make. I'll always be miserable if I'm constantly working petty retail/factory jobs. I think of myself as worthless if I knew I would always have a crap pay job.
> 
> I see my coworkers who are 30-40+ years old making the same money I make and that is sooooo depressing. I would off myself if I was 40 years old and working on retail making $9 an hour.
> 
> ...


Im in your same exact situation except i make 8.75/hr and im 22 years old. Retail/part time. Been there for 4 years now. Im miserable as well, and all i want is to be making decent money to live comfortably (no, i dont need to be a millionaire). 
And im out of college cause im undecided on a major. I feel im going no where in life. Have you at least applied for other higher paying jobs? Try craigslist. Ive sent them my resume's and had a few call back for interviews.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Reptar said:


> I will never work a **** job again, I already decided I'm either gonna be rich or homeless, not in the middle


Exactly how I feel about everything in life. It's all or nothing.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Save up your money and go to college. Think medical school.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

M0rbid said:


> Save up your money and go to college. Think medical school.


Nobody saves money for college that's impossible with a low wage. Loans are the only realistic option for paying college.


----------



## anthropy (Sep 5, 2014)

Why would I want to sustain this miserable ghastly existence?
I would be literally working for nothing.. I have no will to survive, so I just don't see the point.
I would only work to sustain a decent life.


----------



## Daylilly (Apr 4, 2015)

Yes, it is very hard for those with SA to get a great paying job. I wanted to go to college and have a prestigious job but the stress from my SA was too much to handle. I am thankful to have always had a job though even if it does pay crap.


----------

